# Help with mounting SnowBear to 02 Laredo.



## n2lwc (Nov 13, 2008)

*Hi Guys,

I bought a SnowBear Plow last year for my Ford Explorer which died over the Summer. I then bought a 2002 Jeep Grand Cherokee Laredo. The problem I have is that SnowBear does not make a mount for the Laredo's I guess due to the "Trim" package or so they state. And, before anyone asks, yes, I did go on SnowBears web site to check if they had a mount for the 2002 Grand Cherokee before I bought the Jeep. The problem is that I didn't see that the Laredo was the only exemption. Also, the winch mount location I think sucks and wanted to come up with a higher location. It's the same on my friends 2006 Chevy TrailBlazer. The plow only comes up about 4" inches off the ground. I did search online and can't find any REAL help as far as mounting this goes. One thought I had was, I found a front mount "Hidden Hitch" (2" reciever) and I thought that I could have someone weld two steel "Pins" which is what SnowBear uses on it's crossmembers to attach the plow to the vehicle as seen below......

*






*I was then going to install a Spare Tire Carrier and attach the winch to the plate to give me the height I want on the winch also as seen below. *

http://www.in-a-flash-sports-photog.../Tire-hitch-winch-mount/770756393_yuPXr-M.jpg​
*Seems like it would work but I wanted to bring it to you guys first to get your thoughts, opinions or ideas on this (good or bad). Or, if you know of something else then please pass it on. I can't really afford to spend a lot of money due to being on SSD (Social Security Disability) so, I really needs to think this out and investigate all possibilities before moving on. The only thing I really know is that there are a bunch of really nice/smart guys on here who have been really helpfull in the past wether it was what I wanted to hear or not..... So, I thank you in advance for ANY help.... One more thing...., I know that a number of guys have switched from the standard strap that SnowBear uses on it's winches which came from Super Winch to using a chain but, be real careful as if the chain if not installed right and with some sort of collar to the drum, it WILL SNAP that drum right in half.... I know as being the stupid Irish man that I am, I did it twice! Anyway, thanks again!

Jim

Upstate New York*


----------



## JK-Plow (Feb 10, 2008)

There are a number of dealers that sell front receivers for vehicles. It does not matter is it is a Laredo or Limited, as a Grand Cherokee is a Grand Cherokee. Laredo is just a trim level and is considered the base trim. If the snow bear site has a mount for a Grand Cherokee, that is what you would use. You will have to do a little trimming on the lower facia, but a receiver will still fit.


----------

